# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  دروس في شرح متن قطر الندى في علم النحو للمتوسطين.

## صفاء الدين العراقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما بعد...
فهذه دروس موجزة شرحت فيها متن قطر الندى للإمام ابن هشام الأنصاري رحمه الله تعالى وضعتها للذين اجتازوا الآجرومية.
وقد ضمنتها عبارات الشيخ العلامة الزاهد مفخرة أهل العراق عبد الكريم الدبان الكيلاني الحسني رحمه الله ( ت 1413 هـ ) في كتابه توضيح قطر الندى، لجودتها بحيث يستفيد الطالب فائدتين فهم متن قطر الندى، وفهم التوضيح.
والمرجو من الإخوة أن يعينوني على تصحيح الأخطاء اللفظية والمعنوية فإن المرء قليل بنفسه كثير بإخوانه.
 والله أسأل التوفيق والإخلاص إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

الدرس الأول ( تعريف علم النحو وبيان موضوعه وفائدته- تعريف الكلمة وبيان أقسامها وذكر علامات الاسم )
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....451#post667451

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثاني ( تقسيم الاسم إلى معرب ومبني- شرح بعض الأسماء المبنية- بيان حالات قبل وبعد ).

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....86%D8%AF%D9%89

----------


## زياد طارق علي

هذا توضيح قطر الندى ، للشيخ العلامة عبد الكريم الدبان التكريتي رحمه الله ، تحقيق الدكتور عبد الحكيم الأنيس وطباعة وزارة الأوقاف الإماراتية ، رحم الله الشيخ ، وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، اللهم آمين .



http://feqhweb.com/vb/attachment.php...9&d=1371581846

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثالث ( بناء الماضي وفعل الأمر- اسم الفعل ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....155#post668155

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الرابع ( بناء المضارع ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....611#post668611

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الخامس ( الحرف- الكلام- الاسم المفرد- جمع التكسير- الأسماء الستة ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....094#post669094

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السادس ( المثنى - جمع المذكر السالم ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....483#post669483

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السابع ( جمع المؤنث السالم- الأفعال الخمسة- الفعل المضارع- الإعراب التقديري ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....904#post669904

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثامن ( نواصب المضارع ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....453#post670453

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس التاسع ( مواضع إضمار أَنْ ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....168#post671168

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس العاشر ( الجوازم ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....600#post671600

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الحادي عشر ( النكرة والمعرفة- الضمير ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....229#post672229

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثاني عشر ( العلم ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....751#post672751

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثالث عشر ( اسم الإشارة -الاسم الموصول ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....645#post673645

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الرابع عشر ( المعرف بأل- المعرف بالإضافة ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....118#post674118

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الخامس عشر ( المبتدأ والخبر ).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....737#post674737

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السادس عشر ( تكملة المبتدأ والخبر ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t119308/

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السابع عشر ( كان وأخواتها ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t119444/#post675649

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثامن عشر ( الحروف التي تعمل عمل ليس- إن وأخواتها ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t119513/#post675938

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس التاسع عشر ( تكملة إن وأخواتها- لا النافية للجنس ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t119862/#post677248

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس العشرون ( تكملة لا النافية للجنس- ظن وأخواتها ).

http://majles.alukah.net/t120207/#post678545

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الواحد والعشرون ( الفاعل ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t120863/#post681008

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثاني والعشرون ( تكملة الفاعل- نائب الفاعل ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t121002/#post681520

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثالث والعشرون ( الاشتغال ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t121130/#post681998

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الرابع والعشرون ( التنازع ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t121236/#post682407

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الخامس والعشرون ( المفعول به - المنادى ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t121439/#post683044

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السادس والعشرون ( تكملة المنادى ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t121657/#post683827

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السابع والعشرون ( أحكام المنادى- المفعول المطلق ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t121907/#post684726

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثامن والعشرون ( المفعول له- المفعول فيه- المفعول معه ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t122095/#post685522

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس التاسع والعشرون ( الحال ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t122151/#post685777

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثلاثون ( التمييز ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t122284/#post686301

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الواحد والثلاثون ( المستثنى ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t122368/#post686612

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثاني والثلاثون ( مجرورات الأسماء ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t122447/#post686921

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثالث والثلاثون ( الأسماء التي تعمل عمل الفعل: اسم الفعل- المصدر ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t123036/#post689546

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الرابع والعشرون ( اسم الفاعل- صيغ المبالغة- اسم المفعول ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t123176/#post690163

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الخامس والثلاثون ( الصفة المشبهة- اسم التفضيل ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t123316/#post690718

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السادس والثلاثون من دروس شرح متن قطر الندى.
http://majles.alukah.net/t123364/#post690958

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السابع والثلاثون ( التوكيد ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t123454/#post691304

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثامن والثلاثون ( عطف البيان- عطف النسق- البدل ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t123517/#post691496

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس التاسع والثلاثون ( العدد- موانع الصرف ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t123699/#post692077

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الأربعون ( التعجب- الوقف- همزة الوصل ).
http://majles.alukah.net/t123785/

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك المتميز
شروحك جميلة وميسورة 
حبذا لو وضعت الشرح كاملا في ملف واحد وورد أو بي دي إف حتى يسهل الرجوع إليه أو الاقتباس منه عند الحاجة
وكذلك في كل شروحاتك التي قدمتها سواء هنا أو في المنتديات الأخرى
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## ارجو عفوه

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما بذلتم من جهد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
اود ان اسأل عن شرح الممنوع من الصرف شرح قطر الندى فلم اجده

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك المتميز
> شروحك جميلة وميسورة 
> حبذا لو وضعت الشرح كاملا في ملف واحد وورد أو بي دي إف حتى يسهل الرجوع إليه أو الاقتباس منه عند الحاجة
> وكذلك في كل شروحاتك التي قدمتها سواء هنا أو في المنتديات الأخرى
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


وجزاك الله خيرا.
إن شاء الله أنشره في كتاب وأضعه في المنتدى بعد أن أراجعه.
وأما بقية كتبي فهي منشورة في المنتدى.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاكم الله خيرا على ما بذلتم من جهد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> اود ان اسأل عن شرح الممنوع من الصرف شرح قطر الندى فلم اجده


اللهم آمين جزاكم الله خيرا.
وهنا مطلبكم.
الدرس التاسع والثلاثون من دروس شرح متن قطر الندى.

----------


## حبر وورق

شيخنا الفاضل هل جمعت هذا الشرح في كتاب فقد طال انتظارنا له وفقك الله وسددك وحفظك .

----------


## ناصر صلاح

شيخنا الفاضل هناك مشكلة في صفحة الدرس الثامن و الثلاثين أرجو أن تصححوها

----------

